# Prop for Caimen 2008



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Caimen is 2008 hull has tunnel and Bob”s jackplate. Tiller and is bare bones. Seller had a Powertech SRD4 10 as a spare which is what came on the motor. He was running a Jack Foreman prop which he kept. Said it was prop used on Maverick hpx-t. Motor Yamaha 2009 50hp 2 stroke.

So I am looking for a prop others are running on similar setup. I suspect that a 10 pitch is too low. Also I have not run this boat yet. In shops for carb job.

Joe
Correction: Previous owner did not run Foreman prop on Caimen. His main prop was Powertech NREB3R13PYS50.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Motor? HP?


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey, thanks. Can’t believe left that off. Might be the rum.


RJTaylor said:


> Motor? HP?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

@Polar has a nearly identical skiff and motor. He might know.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

not2shabby said:


> @Polar has a nearly identical skiff. He might know.


I bought his boat. He was running Jack Foreman prop which he kept. So wondering if others were. Happy with Powertech.

Correction; Previous owner did not run Foreman prop on Caimen.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

backcast said:


> I bought his boat. He was running Jack Foreman prop which he kept. So wondering if others were. Happy with Powertech.


Makes sense why you would have an almost identical skiff. I thought he took it off the market. Anyway, congrats. Incredible skiff you've got there.

I would look into the PowerTech SWW3 series. I can't recommend a specific prop for this motor, but the SWW3 is what I ran on my first Yamaha 70 2-stroke. It's no slouch and has a lot of hard-wall cup. Great hole shot and top-end.

I'm running a Foreman now, but I'll go back to the SWW3 after I've sandblasted enough stainless off the Foreman since the PowerTech costs about half as much.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I checked the SWW3 Powertech and they are 13.5 diameter. I believe I am limited to just over 12 inch. Prop god recommended SWC3. I did send into Nettle to see what they come up with.
Joe


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

You’re right. The SWC is the right one for Class C. 10.75” dia.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Scb13p 3blade


----------

